# Living in the Campo



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, 

There are a total of 13 snakes present in Spain of which five are venomous. These are: 

Seoane’s viper lives in Galicia, León, the Cantabrian coastal strip (Cornisa Cantábrica) and the Basque Country. 

By far the commonest of the vipers, Lataste’s viper, is present throughout the rest of the Peninsula, though nowhere is it common. It is grey, short (around 50cm) and is distinguished by its triangular head and the zigzag pattern on its back. It lives in dry, rocky areas, away from humans and is timid, but don’t go sticking your hands in holes and crevices and be careful when collecting firewood as viper bites can be fatal. 

The other two snakes are not so dangerous, but watch out for the 2-metre long Montpellier snake. It is blue with a white underbelly -don’t go picking one up to check- and has prominent ridges over the eyes. However, the position of its venom fangs means that you would be unlucky to have poison injected into you, and if you are, its venom is much weaker than the vipers. 

If you are bitten by a snake, remain calm and seek medical attention immediately. Bites only occur in the spring and summer as snakes hibernate. Of the estimated 50 snakebite deaths a year in Europe, only 3-6 occur in Spain, so don’t worry too much. 1-2 are reckoned to occur in Catalonia. More people die from bee and wasp stings. The Canaries are snake-free, and only the milder False smooth snake is found in the Balearics, probably introduced there by the Romans.

Fire Salamander
The word salamander comes from the Arabic and means "lives in fire". This is a myth. Salamanders cannot withstand flames but need to live in a moist environment and prefer their home comforts in or under damp logs. When people put logs onto campfires they often see these little creatures scuttling out. They can grow 5 to 12 inches long and look like lizards with big eyes. They have a black body with bright yellow or orange patterned markings; this is a warning that they are poisonous. Their skin produces a nasty substance that tastes awful, irritates the eyes and can even kill small mammals. They have poison glands on their backs and they can squirt this toxic liquid into the face of any unsuspecting animal. If you come across one of these creatures, leave well alone.

Toads
Toads in Spain are very poisonous to animals. If molested they exude a poison from their skin or produce saliva and an animal ingesting this can suffer heart failure. They are not particularly harmful to humans so don't kill them, just keep animals and children away.

Treatment: An infected animal needs urgent treatment by a Veterinary within 40 minutes or death is quite probable. 

Insects

Scorpions are found mainly in the dry country areas and on open foreshores. I would suggest that when camping in these areas, you check your footwear each morning before inserting your foot. I found it paid off many years ago when I was stationed in Africa.

The Mediterranean Scorpion (Buthus Occitanus - Escorpión Amarillo) is not as dangerous as the North African type but the sting is extremely painful.
As they are quite numerous, wearing boots covering the ankles is a good idea in dry rocky areas.

The European Black Scorpion is present in the northern regions of Spain. This scorpion's sting is unpleasant but soon wears off.


Spiders are in the undergrowth but mainly harmless except for a funnel web spider which I have been told is not found in coastal areas.

Funnel web spiders (Hexathelidae) there is little data stating in which province they are to be found but I am told they are not of the very venomous type indigenous to Sydney, Australia.

Tarantulas are very common in the western portion of Toledo province but fortunately the venom is weak and supposedly has little effect on humans.

Black Widow Spider (Latrodectus Tredecimguttatus) is the most widely distributed species in Europe and is the most dangerous spider in Spain giving a nasty bite but not fatal. Whilst they are rare, it is said to be commonest in the arid parts of Almeria and Aragon and also in the Valencia and Andalucian regions.

Brown Recluse Spiders (Loxosceles Reclusa) are found in parts of Spain but are less virulent than in other parts of the world and is not lethal. Bites from this spider cause a tender blister to develop, characteristically with a “bull’s eye” appearance (a red centre). At the time a person is bitten, it is often hardly noticeable and it can be several hours before the venom to takes effect. Then, it is very painful.

If you are bitten: Always try to kill the spider and keep the body. This helps the doctor to identify which spider anti venom is needed for treatment.

Treatment: Do not ignore bites. Always get medical attention as early as possible.

Stinging Ants (Myrmica rubra laevinoides - hormiga roja chica)
This is, I believe, the only species of poisonous ant but whilst its bite is unpleasant it is said to be not serious.

Caterpillars (Processional Pine Caterpillars)

Pine Caterpillars (Latin name thaumetopoea pityocampa) are probably one of the most unpleasant creatures you will find in Spain, certainly in areas where pine trees grow in abundance. They are found throughout the warmer regions of Southern Europe, the Near East and North Africa. As well as causing much damage to pine forests, they are a major danger to animals and, to a lesser degree, human beings.

Do not touch them. Warn your children that they are not like the friendly English caterpillars. The very fine hairs on these creatures are poisonous and most dangerous. They can be seen living in silk cocoon style nests hanging in the pine trees to which they are most harmful, stripping them of their pine needles. When hungry, they leave their cocoon to seek another uninfested tree on which to feed. They travel nose to tail in a line, hence the name Processional. They are most noticeable from January to mid April and are at their most dangerous in mid/late February. The caterpillars are often seen in the evenings, walking in procession from tree to tree.


If they drop onto you or your pet, don't brush them off with your hands because the effect is most unpleasant, causing great irritation, rash and pain. Dogs, cats and people can suffer from shock. The hairs of the caterpillars are still virulent even when the creatures are dead. Do not hit them with sticks because hairs flying in the air are just as dangerous. Burn them, but be careful of floating hairs. If the caterpillars are in the tree cocoon state, first spray the nest with hair spray (to seal down the hairs), cover the cocoon and the affected part of the branch with a plastic bag, cut down the branch, place it on clear ground and burn it.

If the caterpillars are on the ground marching, it is better first to spray them with lighter fuel and then set them alight. This reduces the risk of flying hairs.
Take care to only do this where you cannot inadvertently start a forest fire because during the summer months the undergrowth and trees are very dry.

If you live near pine trees, it is recommended that you keep Anti Histamine tablets handy as an early treatment. In particular, avoid ingesting the hairs. Dogs are most at risk by sniffing the ground where the caterpillars have marched.

Take particular care with your eyes. If affected the result is serious, causing pain and swelling similar to a bad case of conjunctivitis.

Treatment: If a person or animal shows signs of shock, get them to a doctor, hospital or vet immediately.

If you have children and are considering buying property, take the above details into consideration.

Golfing. When these caterpillars march across golf courses, play ceases immediately because it is too hazardous to try to clear them away.

Centipedes are generally considered to be more of a nuisance than a nasty, unless you have an allergy to their venom. They can give a sting, unpleasant but not dangerous, however all centipedes should be considered hazardous just in case you are one of the unfortunates who have the allergy.

Bears
It is estimated that today there are only about 80 brown bears left in the whole of Spain. These animals are to be found in several mountainous districts in the Asturias, Cantabria, Cordillera, León, Lugo, Palencia and even in the Spanish Pyrenees. In some areas they are almost extinct but even where more numerous, they are very rarely seen unless your main sport is mountain climbing or walking. Even then, attacks on people are extremely rare. Wild animals usually avoid human beings.

The last recorded attack by a bear was in May of 2004 when a man came upon a nursing bear and her cubs. He was badly mauled and bitten, but survived.

Boars
Are found in many parts of Spain. They are not a protected species and are considered almost as vermin and fair game for any hunter with a gun licence. They are intelligent and crafty and whilst they do seem to prefer to avoid humans, if cornered or injured, they are extremely vicious and will attack.

Wild boar are largely night foragers but if you are walking through woodlands and hear a grunting, barking and snorting sound in the undergrowth, be sensible, don’t investigate!

Keep your pet dog under control. Boars will attack and kill a dog that confronts them.
They will also scare the heck out of you when they charge past at great speed trying to get away from your dogs and can injure you in the process.


Seriously folks, living in the Campo is not that dangerous if you are sensible.


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

Interesting article. With regards to the Canaries, there were reports two years ago here in Gran Canaria of pet snakes released into the wild potentially thriving due to favourable conditions. Haven't heard anything more so hopefully it's came to nothing.

Canarias7. Gran Canaria. Las serpientes en el paraíso


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We saw a 2m long snake near our perrera in the mountains a week ago. We did not approach with a view to inspecting its belly!!
And a much smaller one in our garden which just slithered past us out of our gate, in a matey sort of way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We saw a 2m long snake near our perrera in the mountains a week ago. We did not approach with a view to inspecting its belly!!
> And a much smaller one in our garden which just slithered past us out of our gate, in a matey sort of way.


and they don't just roam the campo!!

we had a 2m long one outside the school gates a few years ago


----------



## Krill (Jun 3, 2011)

Just an addition about the brown recluse... as far as I know the venom causes necrosis, basically it will cause the flesh around the wound to rot and it will spread. Particularly nasty and painful.

As for snake bites, regardless of whether or not it is a poisonous snake, you should seek medical attention immediately. There is a saying that " Snakes don't brush their teeth ", so even a non-venemous snake can cause infections and general discomfort that can be avoided if you go to the doctors.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

> if you are walking through woodlands and hear a grunting, barking and snorting sound in the undergrowth, be sensible, don’t investigate!


A lesson I learned many years ago ...  and nothing to do with _jabalíes_.

Thanks Jo, very interesting article.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Jo, Krill and Alcalaina for that advice,
Just wondering Mary, what do you notice about a snake slithering in a matey sort of way as opposed to a nonmatey sort of way?!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mark_d said:


> Interesting article. With regards to the Canaries, there were reports two years ago here in Gran Canaria of pet snakes released into the wild potentially thriving due to favourable conditions. Haven't heard anything more so hopefully it's came to nothing.
> 
> Canarias7. Gran Canaria. Las serpientes en el paraíso


That is an interesting article, thanks, reminds me also of the Chipmunks in Fuerteventura that were also released and thrived. I do like the use of the word "Bichos"

We don't have any snakes or bears here either, just rabbits, rodents and lizards,

Hepa


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Great article and should be a sticky somwhere. Great advice!! Incidentally, funnel webs are now to be seen in some coastal regions due, I am told by a local clever person (PhD) because of temperatures gradually rising here. I´ve seen several since beginning of May and they can be very dangerous, lethal if your reaction is bad. They are also widespread in Greece.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Most spiders here are completely harmless but there are some that can look quite fierce...


----------



## Krill (Jun 3, 2011)

thrax said:


> Most spiders here are completely harmless but there are some that can look quite fierce...


Indeed. I really despise spiders, they're awful!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Krill said:


> Indeed. I really despise spiders, they're awful!


When I was much younger and the world was in sepia and it was all right to have body odour, I was terrified of spiders. All of them no matter how small. Embarrassing really. Then my wife (at the time) got pregnant and I realised I had to do something about my insane phobia. A good mate of mine, well he was a good mate when I was sipping the sherbert, told me a foolproof way of overcoming a fear of spiders. AND he showed me the technique. The day came when we were at his place lounging around like the lizzards we were and a monster of a spider ran across the carpet. One of those big black brutal baddies. He calmly went over to it, bent down and picked it up. He did it be grasping one of its HUUUUGGGGEEE legs between index finger and thumb. He explained that spiders do not have the strength to lift their own body weight with one leg so it will just dangle there helplessly whilst you decide to throw it out of the window (my choice) or down the loo (his). I remembered this advice and endeavoured to practice it at the first opportunity. Sadly, in a way, this occurred when I was steaming drunk and full of vim. My victim, a handsomely large brute made its way, nay sauntered, across my living room floor. The wife leapt onto a sofa and duly screamed. I bent down and re-enacted my mate's heroics and guess what? It bloody well worked. Of course, I knew that I would one day have to attempt these works of gargantuan bravery when not pisitively possed and that day duly arrived. To my credit, I didn't detract from my mission upon spying the offending arachnid and I followed my meliflous mentor's instructions to the letter. And there I was with an enormous spider dangling from one leg between index and thumb and I made my way to the nearest window. But, for those of you still reading this and not swept away with waves of ennui, this was no ordinary spider. Hell no. This was the Charles Atlas of Spiderdom and using just the one leg, it managed somehow to lever itself up and grab onto my thumb. Whereupon I let go, with ever so slightly a whimper. Probably a mistake. Because the spider took this as its cue to run up my arm, under the sleeve of my T-shirt and then down my tummy and out!!

BUT I have never been afraid of spiders since and can handle even bird eating spiders. I don't necessarily recommend this but every word is true and it worked for me. :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Krill said:


> Indeed. I really despise spiders, they're awful!


Learn to love them before you move to Spain. They eat flies ... :clap2:


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

We have mongooses released regularly locally to help deal with the snake problem................Last year I put a cat trap out to catch a feral cat in order to get it spayed---and caught a mongoose instead--it was not amused and it took me ages to release a very miffed mongoose from the trap ! Before that I had thought of mongooses as dear little creatures....................


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice post...this should go in a "Useful Info" type sticky for everyday living. Thanks Jo.

One note, a few years back I went camping and got bitten by a snake, my friends grabbed me and rushed me to the game rangers offices to get anti venom shots then off to hospital. 

The game rangers told me that if I ever get unlucky again and get bitten I should catch the snake and kill it, same as the spider story so that they know which anti venom to use. I told him he has to be mad but he said once bitten it really doesnt matter if you get bitten again.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Beasties*

That was an interesting piece. I had no idea Spain had so many unpleasant creatures. My advice is - 1] live in a large town 2] Keep a supply of noxious chemicals to hand and zap anything that moves on more than two legs.

Not as bad as Peshawar, Pakistan, though. My housemate was terrified of 'getting old' [at 39] and used to excercise madly. This included running around the University Town barrio of Peshawar in 40-45C heat, every day. He used to take a metre long piece of iron water pipe to beat off the pariah dogs which would sometimes attack him.

A pack of these dogs lived in the open rubbish 'bin' on the road to The Club. As I puttered past, going home on the old Triumph Speed Twin one inky night, these dogs raced out and chased me. They meant business. 

The old Twin had a headlamp like a glow-worm, the road was full of potholes, there were no street lights and very few local vehicles had any lights at all, including horse-drawn wagons of all sizes. Pretty much the most terrifying 2-3 mins of my life was gunning the Twin into the darkness to outrun those dogs. I didn't dare look back to see if they were gaining on me or I was pulling away. I just went as fast as I dared until the barking stopped. 

I've had a variety of creatures feeding on me but they were no bigger than this* **. But those dogs wanted to eat ALL of me. 

I took to carrying an iron pipe, too.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Today I had a Scorpion wandering around my living room. It scared the heck out of me I can tell you. Killing it was not easy, it took several clouts with a big heavy boot. So be warned folks, they aren't just to be found out in the wilds, but in ones homes as well given half the chance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

I once lived with a girl so afraid of spiders she once killed one - out on the front porch - with an airsoft gun. (Plastic BBs.) That was quite the sight to come across.

Also, that poisonous snake has my brother in law's name. Heh.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Never mind the spiders! What about those tiny flying insects that live in long grass. You rarely see 'em and don't feel them until they've bitten you. They always bite me around my mouth and my face looks like I've been smacked with a shovel after they get me. 

Anyone know what they are called?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Funnel web spiders are in our area in abundance and can give a nasty bite. They usually venture out after dark and are very aggressive. We've seen hundreds of their webs and occasionally get them to make an appearance by tickling the entrance to the nest with a stick, a very long stick...


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

What an excellent thread.

I wish the UK has Bears and Boars, thanks Henry the 8th.
The most dangerous animals we have is the pike and Birds of Prey, hardly a threat to humans.
Birds of prey must be on the up because i see them everywhere. Had the delight to hear and then see 2 owls in Wales last year, what a wonderful sight they are in flight.

What i am alarmed by is peoples instant reaction to kill what scares them. I have always embraced spiders, i know i would prefer a spider in my house than a fly.

I feel that all creatures deserve to live and if they are dangerous get out of there path.There are not many animals that actually want to kill humans.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My grandson told me yesterday that he saw a funnel web spider in the swimming pool, when I laughed and told him they were Oz spiders he informed me that they are to be found in the Alicante area and he has in fact been warned about them at school,


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My grandson told me yesterday that he saw a funnel web spider in the swimming pool, when I laughed and told him they were Oz spiders he informed me that they are to be found in the Alicante area and he has in fact been warned about them at school,


A spider in the swimming pool? Consider yourself lucky. Not only did Peshawar have packs of feral dogs that attacked passers-by but one Sunday I was the first to arrive at the swimming pool of The Intercontinental Hotel. This sounds pretty snazzy but was barely better than dog-eared.

As I settled myself on a lounger with my book, I noticed the pool already had a swimmer. A large rat was doing widths. It did 4 or 5 without working out how to get out of the water, so I called the chowkidar. He returned with the leaf-catching net, scooped the rat up and going to the wall around the pool area, launched it, net-ball style, far into the neighbour's compound.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> What an excellent thread.
> 
> I wish the UK has Bears and Boars, thanks Henry the 8th.
> The most dangerous animals we have is the pike and Birds of Prey, hardly a threat to humans.
> ...


The attitude of 'live and let live' is, of course' the one we would all subscribe to, circumstances permitting. Most of northern Europe is fortunate to have moderate climate and modest, harmless wildlife.

But there are places where the wildlife, be it no bigger than a full-stop, can seriously jeopardise one's health - or at very least, make one's life difficult.

In Brazil, once the lekky company had pulled the plugs, at around midnight, on the supply to the town I was in, the a/c would die, the bedroom warm up and the mozzies go dining. I had so many bites on one ankle that the poison made my foot swell up and I could not get my shoe on. My boss got Big Foot on _both_ his feet. We were unable to work until the swelling went down and we could get our boots on again. We lost two days of our assignment.

As for 'embacing spiders' I'd like to see anyone with the ******* to embrace one I had in a bedroom of a guest house in the mountains of Kashmir. I looked up, as i settled in bed, to see a spider on the wall directly above me. It was about 20 cms across the spread of its legs. It could easily have gripped the edges of a side plate. Its body was about the diameter of a coffee mug.

This thing slowly walked around the walls of the room, a foot below the ceiling and finally came to a halt - directly over my head again. A friend of mine, scared of spiders, said, "Weren't you afraid it would drop into your mouth in the night?". I reckoned that a] it wouldn't fit and b] that's the last thing it would fancy trying.

But generally, when in places where the insect life cannot be trusted not to take a bite out of me or my clothes [the jumper I'm wearing now looks like it has taken 2 barrels of bird-shot from 10 paces], a large can of Raid is always to hand. Anything creepy, crawly, on the wing - zappp!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got this very strange picture in my mind of Captain Leaky embracing a spider.:shocked:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I've got this very strange picture in my mind of Captain Leaky embracing a spider.:shocked:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I read this about centipedes on another forum...



> Incidentally, if you're rummaging around leaf litter looking for interesting beetles in Spain, exercise caution. One of the native invertebrates is the Megarian Banded Centipede, Scolopendra cingulata, which, like all members of the Genus, is venomous, and capable of inflicting a nasty, painful bite upon humans. It's an impressive species, being up to 6 inches long, being a sort of bronzy-gold colour with black stripes delineating the body segments. This is a fast moving and aggressive centipede, and is best handled by trained zoologists only! It's related to the Giant Centipede of Amazonia, Scolopendra gigantea (famous for snatching bats out of mid-air and eating them!), which delivers a venom containing histamine, serotonin, various proteases and a cardiodepressant agent that is capable of precipitating a medical emergency in humans. The venom from Scolopendra centipedes is sufficiently irritant to produce a blister reaction if a droplet comes into contact with the skin, so these centipedes should be treated with a lot of respect. Whilst the Spanish species is less venomous than the tropical ones, it's still capable of making your day a misery if you fail to exercise proper caution in its presence.


With all of these things we humans have the ability to recognise the dangers and avoid them where possible. But how about cats and dogs? A funnel web spider or centipede might hurt a human but it could surely do much more harm to a cat or small dog. Are they programmed to know that such creatures are dangerous?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

In addition to the creatures mentioned in the excellent and informative OP it is worth mentioning an experience a friend of mine had with wild bees. 

He was swimming in a river near here with his dogs when one of the dogs disturbed a bees nest. 

He and his dogs were then subjected to a sustained attack from dozens of bees. He tried running as fast as he could but the bees could fly faster, he tried diving under the water but the bees got him there and anyway he couldn't stay under very long due to his exertions. He eventually crawled under a bush and the bees lost interest. 

He had about 40 stings to his face and neck and the next day when I saw him looked like The Elephant Man. The dogs too were stung multiple times. He was OK but stayed indoors for about a week till the swelling died down. 

It was a very distressing event - the attack took place over a 3/4 hour period.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I read this about centipedes on another forum...
> 
> 
> 
> With all of these things we humans have the ability to recognise the dangers and avoid them where possible. But how about cats and dogs? A funnel web spider or centipede might hurt a human but it could surely do much more harm to a cat or small dog. Are they programmed to know that such creatures are dangerous?


Hunting animals like cats and dogs are programmed to chase things that run away. My Border Collie used to chase after and savage the tyres of the 10,000 litre milk tanker as it passed my gate every morning.

But a creature that either stands its ground, or appears to by failing to retreat [I imagine the centipede would not recognise the presence of a cat or dog until it was actually touched], will bring a hunting animal to a halt, at least temporarily, while it assesses the odds. An adult cat or dog will stand off a creature that, when confronted, does not react as a prey animal should.

The trouble is, if the centipede or whatever, continued on its way, which just happened to be away from our cat or dog, that might be interpreted as running away, thus prompting the chase and attack instinct. Young cats and dogs get some unpleasant lessons in that way.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

chrisnation said:


> The attitude of 'live and let live' is, of course' the one we would all subscribe to, circumstances permitting. Most of northern Europe is fortunate to have moderate climate and modest, harmless wildlife.
> 
> But there are places where the wildlife, be it no bigger than a full-stop, can seriously jeopardise one's health - or at very least, make one's life difficult.
> 
> ...



I dont think the mods would like me to post a picture of me and my *******. 

It is fascinating how people have different likes and dislikes of animals.

I was born in Calcutta,India and lived there until i was 7yrs old, so encounted snakes, rats, cockroaches,spiders and the worst out of the lot, monkeys, they can be wicked. My dad encounted a stingray and still has the scar to prove it.

We then lived in Kenya for a year and encounted a variety of animals, elephants in the back garden and such like.

One day we were driving through the bush near to where we lived and my dad stopped the jeep and said there was a big branch that had fallen down across the road, he came back without moving the branch a little bit whiter to explain it was a snake, you couldnt see its head and you couldnt see its tail. 

Im telling you all this because if you got me to shut my eyes and hold out my hand and then put a worm in my hand i would scream the house down.  Work that out.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

_my dad stopped the jeep and said there was a big branch that had fallen down across the road, he came back without moving the branch a little bit whiter to explain it was a snake, you couldnt see its head and you couldnt see its tail._

I remember the same thing in Malaya. We were driving from Singapore to The Cameron Highlands and a snake - presumably a python - crossed the road. Its head had reached the left verge whilst its tail was still off on the right side.

I had a girlfriend who had a degree in biology. If she so much as saw a worm whilst fettling our plant-pots on the terrace, she seemed to have the abilty to dematerialise and instantaeously reappear several feet way, quivering and whimpering.


----------

